# Retirement/grass livery near Dunstable/Leighton Buzzard/Hemel



## woollyhorse (14 September 2015)

Hello, I'm hoping here someone can help me, I am desperate to find somewhere at grass for my 15hh gelding. He has been injured all summer and has now managed to get another injury because I've had to turn him out on unsuitable grazing, the poor boy is back on box rest for the second time in 4 months. I am looking for somewhere to turn him out to grass for him to recover or to retire him if he does not come sound. He needs a quiet companion and not too many field comings and goings so that he settles. Ideally it would be somewhere where he would get daily checks but this is not essential if he is close to home. I am going through a terrible time in my personal life right now and if I can get things right for him it will be one thing off my worry list.

If you know of anywhere I could try please do respond to this post. I look forward to hearing from you.


----------

